# Faint positive!?



## Pineberry

Period was supposed to arrive yesterday, but still nothing. Am around 15-16dpo. 
We were only gonna start TTC in September, so this would be a total surprise!!! 
What do you all think xx


----------



## Jft1

Looks positive to me! Can you get a frer? That should give you a good line. Good luck!


----------



## mumof1+1

Looks positive to me too. Frer should be nice and clear. Good luck x


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks so far ladies!! hoping so bad that its not an evap line. This was with afternoon pee so will test again first thing in the morning, so 10 hours from now. Trying not to get too excited yet


----------



## Pineberry

Woke up this morning to find AF has shown up overnight. Gutted.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

